# Netzwerkprogrammierung für spiele



## Guest (25. Jun 2007)

ich muss server und client für mein projekt programmieren.
Könnte mir einer ein buch empfehlen, mit dem ich am besten für mein projekt netzwerk programmierung lernen kann...
(client soll für mein Spiel sein, damit 2 oder mehr Leute gleichzeitig dies über server spielen können)

Danke für ihre Antwort
 :lol:


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/datagrams/clientServer.html

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/sockets/index.html

Schau Dir mal die Tutorials auf den beiden Links an...haben mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen...

Der erste betrifft UDP (also verbindungslos...ich glaube das ist für OnlineSpiele vielleicht sinnvoll, wegen Wartezeiten?)

Und das der zweite link halt TCP (also verbindungsorientiert)...

Ich würde allerdings wirklich erstmal mit denen Anfangen und gucken ob Du so einen Zitate-Server bauen kannst...der gibt einem Client auf Anfrage nur ein Zitat aus einem Text-File wieder...Zeile für Zeile jeder anfragende Client jeweils das nächste Zitat (bzw. die nächste Zeile im .txt-File)...aber da sieht man denk ich die Funktionsweise gut...
Ob Du danach noch ein OnlineMultiPlayer-Game machen willst kannst Du ja dann noch entscheiden... 
Stichwort dann: Multi-Server....aber wie gesagt...ich würde da nicht gleich zu MultiServer googeln sondern wirklich "klein" mit den Tutorials anfangen...

hth

Krishna


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2007)

danke schon :lol: 
ich werde deine empfehlungen ernst nehmen..


----------

